# North West Ship Show



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

A reminder that this will take place at Old Christ Church, Waterloo, Liverpool, this coming Saturday, 29 September.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

What is the North West Ship Show? Not that I will be able to make it there but, if it has ship models as a part of it, I hope there will be pictures posted.


----------



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

Samsette said:


> What is the North West Ship Show? Not that I will be able to make it there but, if it has ship models as a part of it, I hope there will be pictures posted.


Have you tried googling North West Ship Show? There is a load of information there. Try this:
https://www.coastalshipping.co.uk/content/14-ship-shows-2018

There are about 8 stalls and displays of models.


----------



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

What a fantastic show it was. In addition to the 8 stalls relating to ship models, there were booksellers (new and secondhand), artists, postcards, photographs - and loads of freebies. There were at least four book authors there. I'll try to post some photos of the models.


----------

